# Rolleicord art deco



## Dany (Sep 18, 2015)

Art deco camera are very attractive to me.
I found this Rolleicord TLR years ago at a very reasonable price .
It took me some time to clean it and repair it but it was a pleasure !

Daniel


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2015)

Oooo, that's a real nice one. Takes incredible pics too. Very, Very Nice. I'm jealous.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 18, 2015)

I love art deco. And this camera. And your pictures of it, nice.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2015)

That is a truly beautiful twin lens reflex camera. Love it!


----------



## limr (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh my lord, that is gorgeous!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 18, 2015)

Ah, great restoration job.
What did it look like when you got it ?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 18, 2015)

This page has a little bit about the Type 1 "Art Deco" variant of the Rolleicord, which was made from 1933 to 1936.

Untitled1

More photos of this model at  Rolleicord Art Deco - Google Search


----------



## timor (Sep 18, 2015)

Love it !


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2015)

What's your address so I can come over and take it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

